# Its robbing time!



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Looking good. There's nothing better than your own honey.

How far South are you? Our Sumac is opening up, which is our last big bloom, but it is raining now with unsettled weather for the near future. 
The Sumac seems to be about 3 weeks early. Our flow usually ends about the last week in June. I think it is over here as well.

Alex


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

Almost on the Arkansas Lousiana line. Calling for heavy rain next 3 or 4 days but I'll take it. Unlike other parts of the state it's getting dry. 10 miles west they had over an inch last week. I got 1/10th. Got cows and horses so I need the grass. Will get a run on golden rod later but that's for Winter along with some sugar water if needed.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Jlockhart29 said:


> Couldn't help but brag. ....


Thanks for sharing.
Nice.
What is the frame sizing?


----------



## Jlockhart29 (Apr 29, 2016)

The hive on wood stand is standard Warre box size with frames to match. 3 of the boxes are from the old Bee Thanking store on fact. I took Lang deep frames and cut down. The hive on blocks as well as my other have standard Warre circumference but are same depth as Lang deep. Since I make my own boxes and frames it was stupid to me to have to re shape the side bars as well as waste the cedar from the 1x12 board. Stuff is expensive! 53 years old and knees and back not real great. I like the way you can get around a Warre size box a lot better than a Lang and since I make my own stuff no problem. I do Nader and run foundationless as well as ox vap 'em. Looks like they are different widths in pic of frames but they are not. The center ones are just shorter from the true Warre boxes.


----------

